# Red



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Sooo...I went out for some lunch today, just around prayers time. Now I know what you are thinking and I have been here long enough to know better than asking for service on a Friday at that time of day, but hey...

Since it was too warm outside we decided to sit indoors. I was glad to see several free tables but on closer inspection I saw that on each and everyone of them someone had parked a newspaper, cigarettes, pair of glasses, etc. Since two guys were just standing up and leaving the cafe I went over and sat down where they had just been sitting. Couple of unfinished drinks left behind.

2 minutes later waiter came over and said, "sorry this table is taken. They just gone to the mosque to pray" I pointed at the other 3 tables that had been "taken" and he said "all those tables are taken by people who are praying at the nearby mosque".

and that's when I saw red...

Never mind what words were exchanged, suffice to say the waiter and then the manager got a piece of my mind. In Arabic. :eyebrows:

We did have a lovely Friday lunch -at a different cafe- where the staff always have a smile on their faces and go out of their way to make you feel welcome each and every time you visit.


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

aykalam said:


> Sooo...I went out for some lunch today, just around prayers time. Now I know what you are thinking and I have been here long enough to know better than asking for service on a Friday at that time of day, but hey...
> 
> Since it was too warm outside we decided to sit indoors. I was glad to see several free tables but on closer inspection I saw that on each and everyone of them someone had parked a newspaper, cigarettes, pair of glasses, etc. Since two guys were just standing up and leaving the cafe I went over and sat down where they had just been sitting. Couple of unfinished drinks left behind.
> 
> ...


Well as you yourself said...should have known better at that time of day but it is Egypt and that is what they do so what's the problem...after all it is their country.


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

aykalam said:


> Sooo...I went out for some lunch today, just around prayers time. Now I know what you are thinking and I have been here long enough to know better than asking for service on a Friday at that time of day, but hey...
> 
> Since it was too warm outside we decided to sit indoors. I was glad to see several free tables but on closer inspection I saw that on each and everyone of them someone had parked a newspaper, cigarettes, pair of glasses, etc. Since two guys were just standing up and leaving the cafe I went over and sat down where they had just been sitting. Couple of unfinished drinks left behind.
> 
> ...



NAME and SHAME . . . . .:eyebrows::eyebrows::eyebrows:


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Lanason said:


> NAME and SHAME . . . . .:eyebrows::eyebrows::eyebrows:


So you go into a restaurant in the UK and all the tables are reserved....can't see what the difference is and as i said before if that's what the restaurant is happy to let the egyptians do then so be it....always bear in mind you are a guest in their country and those egyptians will be using that restaurant long after you ex-pats have moved on


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

hurghadapat said:


> So you go into a restaurant in the UK and all the tables are reserved....can't see what the difference is and as i said before if that's what the restaurant is happy to let the egyptians do then so be it....always bear in mind you are a guest in their country and those egyptians will be using that restaurant long after you ex-pats have moved on


I agree Pat....they don't care that their tables are reserved for somebody that will spend 5le on a tea and shisha and sit there all afternoon.
No logic... but that's the way it is in Egypt!!


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Lanason said:


> NAME and SHAME . . . . .:eyebrows::eyebrows::eyebrows:


You have probably been to both:

Coffee shop #1: C***a
Coffee shop #2: Cilantro


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

hurghadapat said:


> Well as you yourself said...should have known better at that time of day but it is Egypt and that is what they do so what's the problem...after all it is their country.


The coffee shop where we had lunch doesn't allow people to do that. They are an Egyptian owned chain


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

aykalam said:


> You have probably been to both:
> 
> Coffee shop #1: C***a
> Coffee shop #2: Cilantro




we get special treatment 
- they *always* find me a table  
would you like me to put a good word in for you ??

p.s. never been to coffee shop 2 :eyebrows:


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

hurghadapat said:


> So you go into a restaurant in the UK and all the tables are reserved....can't see what the difference is and as i said before if that's what the restaurant is happy to let the egyptians do then so be it....always bear in mind you are a guest in their country and those egyptians will be using that restaurant long after you ex-pats have moved on


In the UK we can book a table for a certain time, you are not allowed to just park your stuff on it then disappear, specially if there are customers queuing. 

I am fully aware I am a foreigner in Egypt, things like this keep reminded me that I will never be home here. So much for Egyptian hospitality.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Lanason said:


> we get special treatment
> - they *always* find me a table
> 
> p.s. never been to coffee shop 2 :eyebrows:


Do you give them baksheesh?


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

aykalam said:


> Do you give them baksheesh?


no but we are well known 

we go in far too often :clap2: and the Managers come over and talk to us.... its odd when a new waiter serves us and doesn't know us and gets the order wrong - he gets some stick from the "old" guys.

The other day we went in and waited ages to have our order taken - then the waiter turned up with our drinks without us asking !!!!

I'm too predictable  lucky we didn't fancy something different


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

aykalam said:


> In the UK we can book a table for a certain time, you are not allowed to just park your stuff on it then disappear, specially if there are customers queuing.
> 
> I am fully aware I am a foreigner in Egypt, things like this keep reminded me that I will never be home here. So much for Egyptian hospitality.




I have to admit one of my bugbears is that no one follows the rules.. or at least no one will say to diners.. sorry you can't smoke here, no you cant reserve a table then go off to do something for the next 30 minutes... you would think you were Germans at the poolside . 
I have actually booked a table and made sure it was in the non smoking section to get there, looked at the no smoking sign on the wall and discovered ash trays on the table, on complaining that I booked the no smoking section the ashtray was taken away from my table.. ffs .


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Lanason said:


> no but we are well known
> 
> we go in far too often :clap2: and the Managers come over and talk to us.... its odd when a new waiter serves us and doesn't know us and gets the order wrong - he gets some stick from the "old" guys.
> 
> ...


That sounds lovely. 

I have been to that particular coffee shop many times over the last 3 years, perhaps not often enough for them to recognise me. Oh well...I know where I will not have my next coffee.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

btw I am quite vocal when people smoke where they shouldn't. Last week I called into a bakery that has two tables for coffee and the smell of cigarette smoke made me gag.. I told the staff behind the counter that I would not buy anything from there because of the smell of smoke. Last night in my local corner shop the guy lit a cigarette and went to handle my goods, I told him do not touch my food with your dirty hands.. 

Why do Egyptians buy unwrapped food from handlers who are smoking?


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> btw I am quite vocal when people smoke where they shouldn't. Last week I called into a bakery that has two tables for coffee and the smell of cigarette smoke made me gag.. I told the staff behind the counter that I would not buy anything from there because of the smell of smoke. Last night in my local corner shop the guy lit a cigarette and went to handle my goods, I told him do not touch my food with your dirty hands..
> 
> Why do Egyptians buy unwrapped food from handlers who are smoking?


or you get told to sit outdoors if you want a non-smoking table, never mind that's boiling outside and your food will be covered in flies


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

aykalam said:


> or you get told to sit outdoors if you want a non-smoking table, never mind that's boiling outside and your food will be covered in flies



and the person next to you is smoking and it's wafting over your table... I HATE SMOKERS.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> and the person next to you is smoking and it's wafting over your table... I HATE SMOKERS.


I don't hate smokers, but I hate inconsiderate people


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

aykalam said:


> I don't hate smokers, but I hate inconsiderate people




Sadly I have never met a smoker who is considerate.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Just back from City Stars...

waited 15 minutes to pay a coffee bill.. only us in the cafe

went to Ruby Tuesday.. ordered crab cake and a steak.. was told we don't have any steak but we do a set meal (sorta surf n turf) steak and crab cake you can have that.. I explained I didnt want it on the same plate and why couldn't I have what I had ordered as they obviously have it... anyway.. ordered crab cake and then chicken.. I got the chicken but when I asked where my starter was he went to take my main course away and bring the starter I told him no just leave it I dont want the starter now.. the meal was barely edible .. again only the two of us in the place. I finally got my drink as I was nearing the end of my lunch,
Why can you not get decent service 
No tip,

Went to the cinema to watch a 3 d movie and was asked if we wanted a pair of glasses each or would we share!!!


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Went to the cinema to watch a 3 d movie and was asked if we wanted a pair of glasses each or would we share!!!


Oh come on! Don't leave us hanging! Did you share?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

expatagogo said:


> Oh come on! Don't leave us hanging! Did you share?



I did ask him if I looked like Cyclops but it went over his head


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> btw I am quite vocal when people smoke where they shouldn't. Last week I called into a bakery that has two tables for coffee and the smell of cigarette smoke made me gag.. I told the staff behind the counter that I would not buy anything from there because of the smell of smoke. Last night in my local corner shop the guy lit a cigarette and went to handle my goods, I told him do not touch my food with your dirty hands..
> 
> Why do Egyptians buy unwrapped food from handlers who are smoking?


Being loud, AND rude seems to be the only way to get things going with most people/services in here, it's just sad that you have to be an a$$hole/b!tch to get your things done in here, but a _happy _a$$hole that gets his stuff done correctly is fine by me 

Unwrapped food from handlers who smoke? Trust me there are plenty more to worry about in their hands other than the remains of smoke uke:


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I forgot to mention that I went to Planet Africa to buy a gift only to be told by the assistant to wait whilst she was on the phone.. I waited for about 3 minutes and then walked out,


----------

